# Breeder help for OR, WA, UT,CA, ID,CO, NV



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Standard Poodles

Christine Dallas of Farthing has lovely dogs and she's a wonderful lady. You could hardly go wrong with her.


PSPC Breeders (a list)


Regarding the above list...I was in handling class with Debra Ferguson and she isn't a long time breeder I don't think but she had some nice puppies. They were cream/white...very nice. She can afford to do the best in every aspect so I doubt she skimps on anything. I've been to her house. 

You're not getting a toy but wanted to warn to stay clear of Lynn Mckee. Her dogs are nice but she doesn't house them nicely. I don't approve. I was at her house too. 

Dana Plonkey is my breeder of both my poodles. (Valcopy poodles) I didn't think he was breeding standards but maybe he has some connections. He's someone you can email and he'll be very helpful, no doubt. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

The SSS website says that their foundation dam is quite skittish and has unilateral hip dysplasia. Ummmm...no.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's terrible, Verve . Just the name, SSS, is enough of a red flag to me!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Kameo Poodles in Bend, OR. She breeds/shows minis, and I think spoos also. 

What part of OR is home for you? We are in Sisters.


----------



## MOP390 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you so much to everyone's input. I live in Salem, Oregon. I'm pretty much willing to drive anywhere within a 16-18 hour one way drive range. 
Ramona


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ask lexiz - looks like she found a breeder in Utah with a litter ready in the same timeframe you're looking for


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Ask lexiz - looks like she found a breeder in Utah with a litter ready in the same timeframe you're looking for


Zooeysmom, I was just about to comment this!  I did find a breeder near Ogden, UT that has spoos available at that time (assuming that the breeding takes later this month). 

https://www.facebook.com/PrideLaneStandardPoodlesandGreatDanes/?fref=ts

Here is the website. She is only on Facebook as far as I can tell. Darcy is the breeder, and she has been very straightforward and responsive with all of my questions. I just posted the pedigrees for both the sire and dam as well. The female has had her hips and thyroid tested, and they both came back normal. Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed for the breeding to take!


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Fingers crossed for the breeding to take!


Right?! :adore:


----------



## MOP390 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just sent her a message on Facebook. I've sent out a couple of messages to another breeder (Windswept) and haven't heard anything back. I lost my dog back in March of last year and it's taken me a while to be "ready" for another dog. Now that I've taken that leap, I'm really excited at the thought that I could have a pup in a few months. I really appreciate your help! Ramona


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

MOP390 said:


> I just sent her a message on Facebook. I've sent out a couple of messages to another breeder (Windswept) and haven't heard anything back. I lost my dog back in March of last year and it's taken me a while to be "ready" for another dog. Now that I've taken that leap, I'm really excited at the thought that I could have a pup in a few months. I really appreciate your help! Ramona



Are you wanting a male or a female?


----------



## MOP390 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm looking for a female. They are usually a little smaller. That brings me to a general question and maybe I should start a new post but I'll throw this out there. I've read that the male Spoos can be a bit more affectionate and more Velcro that the females. Do you find this to really be the case? I had a female 3/4 standard and 1/4 Golden retriever and she was my shadow. 





lexiz said:


> Are you wanting a male or a female?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MOP390 said:


> I'm looking for a female. They are usually a little smaller. That brings me to a general question and maybe I should start a new post but I'll throw this out there. I've read that the male Spoos can be a bit more affectionate and more Velcro that the females. Do you find this to really be the case? I had a female 3/4 standard and 1/4 Golden retriever and she was my shadow.


Mine are equally affectionate, extremely loving!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Arreau Poodles in Canada. Gorgeous apricots but I don't know if they are planning a litter.
I have minis, but if I were to get a spoo, I would drive 2000 miles for one of theirs. Actually, I flew 3000 miles to carry Molly home and we drove 8 hours each way to get Callie. 
Don't buy from a back yard breeder, and be sure wherever you go that the breeder health tests.


----------

